# Newbie XBox One S user



## IronCruz (Aug 18, 2018)

I just bought a XBox One S 500gb. I’m new to gaming consoles. I got forza Horizon 3 free with it. Now I’m trying to install it. I have 10MBPS stable broadband. I have few questions. Kindly help me out.

1. Downloading huge games takes long time. Can I  pause an Installation and turning it off completely, and then turning it on next day and resume installation? Will this work?

2. If the game is installing and suddenly power goes off, does the installation resumes when when I turn it back on ?? I do not have instant power back up.

3. Which is a good UPS for Xbox One S and broadband modem + router?


----------



## krish_techie (Sep 4, 2018)

I am also a new xbox user, bought one x last month only. 

1. Yes, you can pause installation and turn off your TV and console and resume back later.
2. Yes, it should ideally resume from where it is paused.
3. I'm not using any UPS so can't suggest it. For router, i'm using a regular TPLink router which cost me around 1000 rupees. Did not face any issues till now while playing multiplayer.

you can add me if you like. My gamertag : nightfury440


----------



## powerstarprince (Oct 31, 2018)

Yes, Xbox One doesn't need a UPS it's a strong machine that can last for up to 10 years. It's great the network speeds are faster on the Xbox One than a PS4 and I'm sure a router costing anywhere between 700/- to 1000/- would do well. I have downloaded tons of data for installing games from the Microsoft Store and it's been a great experience so far. Also, you can move these games to an external hard drive which must be fully formatted to support the Xbox One.


----------

